# Healthy Feces?



## TheTeguNovice (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello all,
My tegu has always had regular BM's but I have come to notice that they have changed colors recently and are a little more moist than usual. He currently eats ground turkey, raw eggs or scrambled and mice. His feces is light brown and has a clump of yellow or white stuff that follows( sorry if too graphic). I wanted to know what does a healthy Tegu's feces look like?,and is mine unhealthy?...what are some dietary changes I can make to help him if he is unhealthy?,...all advise is more than welcome.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 16, 2013)

Sounds normal, the yellow/white stuff is typically urates.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 18, 2013)

If the poop is runny, try feeding less ground meats and more whole prey.


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Dec 18, 2013)

Whole prey such as mice and crickets etc?


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 18, 2013)

Insects dont really fall under whole prey but those are good too. I prefer dubia roaches over crickets though. 
Whole prey just means the whole form of an animal, so fur, feathers, skin, beak, feet etc. because then its a balanced meal. No need for supplementing and whole prey has more nutritents including fluids that ground meats or organs dont. Rodents, rabbit kits (newborns) quail, chicks, whole fish, shrimp, crawdads, softshell or mini red crab, snails, mussels, scallops, anything whole. And if your tegu is too small to take a whole item you can cut it up while its still partially frozen and then feed the all the peices within a meal or two. even small tegus can take quail chicks pretty easily, but these items usually have to be ordered online from frozen feeder companies or you can find some at seafood markets and asian markets.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 19, 2013)

Eggs can make the poo a bit loose and smelly.


----------

